# [SOLVED] Patriot 3050 drivers needed



## d.logan (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi People - my first time here.
I am looking for drivers for the Patriot 3050 notebook.
Don't know who makes it, all I know is that it may have been rebadged.
If anything it looks a little like a Tosh or Fujitsu - silver top half with usual grey bottom half.
If anyone can point me in the right direction I would be most gratefull.
I'll be back later to browse through the forums to try to help anyone else.

Thanks.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Patriot 3050 drivers needed*

As far as I can tell the motherboard was manufactured by Amptron. Try using Everest to see if it can identify the parts.


----------



## d.logan (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Patriot 3050 drivers needed*

Thanks I'll look into this.


----------



## d.logan (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Patriot 3050 drivers needed - now found*

I have found the drivers I needed at the Elite Group Computer Systems site here: http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWorldWide/Index.aspx?MenuID=0&LanID=8


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Patriot 3050 drivers needed*

That's good. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## stop_the_pigeon (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Patriot 3050 drivers needed*

Hi - I too am looking for Patriot 3050 drivers, but I am having difficulty identifying the correct model at the ECS site as per your link.

Any chance of describing the ECS equivalent model or a direct link to the driver page?

Be very grateful for whatever help you can offer. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## haxx (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Patriot 3050 drivers needed*

This is a rebranded ECS (EliteGroup Computer Systems) laptop from tiawan - They are imported by Advent and PC World.
With an Advent badge on it, its an Advent 7081, 
with a Patriot badge on it it's a PCWorld/DSG Limited Patriot 3050.
Either way, in orogin, its an ECS 321

The original ECS driver page is below. Check it's the same as this spec, and go download!

Specification
CPU Intel Celeron M 350 1.30GHz 
BIOS AMI BIOS. Press DEL to enter 
Chipset SiS 661 
Memory 256MB 200pin DDR-266/333/400 SODIMM (1 memory slot. Max 1GB) 
Hard Drive 40GB 
CD Drive TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L532u 
Screen 14.1" TFT (native resolution 1024 x 768) 
Video Card SiS 661GX (64MB shared) 
Sound Card Realtek AC'97 audio 
Network Card SiS 900 integrated fast ethernet 
Modem Agere systems AC'97 (Actiontech/Qcom MD560LMI-2) 
PC Card None 
Ports 1x LAN
1x Modem
1x Kensington Lock
4x USB 2.0
1x Headphone
1x Microphone
1x PS/2
1x VGA

Touchpad Synaptics Touchpad 
Power Supply Lite-On PA-1700-02 
Battery EM-G320L1 (14.8v 2200mAh)
EM-G320L2S (14.8v 4400mAh)
ES1-2200 (14.8v 2200mAh) 
Dimensions 32 x 326 x 258 (HxWxD in mm) 
Weight 2.8kg 
Made By ECS 321 

Drivers
Your laptop should have a backup copy of all the drivers, you can find it by browsing to the c:\applications\drivers folder. If this folder is missing then you can get most of them from The Tech Guys website.
The 7081 is basically a rebadged ECS 321 (you should see 321 printed on the underside of the laptop) so you can also get the drivers, along with the user manual, from either the ECS Taiwan or ECS USA website.


ECS Web Site


ENJOY ALL!






stop_the_pigeon said:


> Hi - I too am looking for Patriot 3050 drivers, but I am having difficulty identifying the correct model at the ECS site as per your link.
> 
> Any chance of describing the ECS equivalent model or a direct link to the driver page?
> 
> Be very grateful for whatever help you can offer. Thanks!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi Haxx and welcome to TSF. :wave:
Thanks for your reply, but I'm afraid you are about three years too late.


----------

